# What time is it?



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2010)

Judi is walking down the street and stops a man to ask for the time. The man, looking at his watch, helpfully responds, "Why, certainly! The time is now four o'clock."

Judi scratches her head and says, "You know, it's really
weird. I've been asking people that question all day long, and each time I get a different answer."


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 29, 2010)

Isn't it supposed to say somewhere that Judi is a blond? LOL!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 29, 2010)




----------

